#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-02-13
<PaoloRotolo> warp10, \o
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: o/
<warp10> totopalma: ping
<totopalma> warp10, pong
<warp10> totopalma: joina l'hangout, su
<totopalma> ok
<Gwaihir> aspettiamo ancora qualche minuto per i ritardatari
<warp10> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Feb 13 20:40:14 2013 UTC.  The chair is warp10. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<warp10> #topic Collaborazione con ASSOLI
<warp10> Gwaihir: prego
<warp10> facciamo le presentazioni prima, va
<warp10> <-- Andrea Colangelo
<Gwaihir> bravo warp10 :-)
<xdatap1> <-- Paolo Sammicheli
<Gwaihir> → Milo Casagrande
 * l3on → Leo Iannacone
<totopalma> <-- Salvatore Palma
 * Dolasilla --> Silvia Bindelli
<Letozaf_> -> Carla Sella
<PaoloRotolo> <-- Paolo Rotolo
<peppe84> <- Giuseppe Terrasi
<Gwaihir> ok, dai, diciamo che possiamo partire...
<warp10> Gwaihir: vai
<Gwaihir> il primo punto, riguarda Assoli
<Gwaihir> stiamo parlando con Assoli, per poterci appoggiare a loro come associazione
<Gwaihir> come avviene da un po' di anni tra Assoli e Debian
<Gwaihir> una collaborazione principalmente per la gestione di possibili fondi raccolti su donazione
<warp10> #voters warp10 Gwaihir Letozaf_ xdatap1 totopalma 
<meetingology> Current voters: Gwaihir Letozaf_ totopalma warp10 xdatap1
<warp10> #voters all
<meetingology> Everyone can now vote
<Gwaihir> era da un po' di tempo che cercavamo una soluzione per gestire un po' più in libertà l'organizzazione dei meeting
<warp10> #voters warp10 Gwaihir l3on  xdatap1 totopalma 
<meetingology> Current voters: Gwaihir l3on totopalma warp10 xdatap1
<Gwaihir> con la possibilità di utilizzare dei fondi raccolti dagli utenti per "sponsorizzare" i meeting e altre attività sempre nell'ambito dell'open source
<Gwaihir> parlando con Assoli e associandoci a loro, Assoli ci può garantire questa possibilità e questa opportunità
<Gwaihir> in pratica, Assoli si sobbarca tutti gli aspetti burocratici
<Gwaihir> noi aiutiamo Assoli nella gestione "cartacea" relativa alle eventuali donazioni che raccoglieremo
<Gwaihir> un appunto, le eventuali donazioni, oltre ai meeting, ci potranno servire per noleggiare/acquistare dei server al di fuori dei data center di Canonical
<warp10> domande fin qui?
<warp10> Intanto aggiungo una cosa
<Gwaihir> nei prossimi giorni prepareremo una pagina wiki con tutti i dettagli e come procederemo, chi saranno gli eventuali referenti con Assoli...
<warp10> Secondo me sarà sano fare una modifica al regolamento del Consiglio per regolamentare in maniera chiara e trasparente la gestione dei fondi
<warp10> direi con una procedura simile a quella dell'ultima modifica: ne discutiamo in Consiglio, ne parliamo nella prossima riunione pubblica e poi votiamo
<Gwaihir> +1 warp10
<warp10> Altre osservazioni?
<warp10> #action Gwaihir e warp10 preparano la pagina wiki con i dettagli della questione
<meetingology> ACTION: Gwaihir e warp10 preparano la pagina wiki con i dettagli della questione
<Gwaihir> se non c'è altro direi di andare avanti...
<warp10> #topic Organizzazione DUCC-IT
<xdatap1> yep
<warp10> Allora, dopo l'esperienza del 2010 vogliamo ripetere l'esperienza della DUCC-IT
<warp10> per chi non lo sapesse, si tratta di una conferenza congiunta tra ubuntu-it e debian italia, che sostituisce e assorbe il nostro meeting
<warp10> siccome il LUG di Fermo (disclaimer: del quale faccio parte) si è offerto di aiutarci nell'organizzazione, abbiamo scelto Fermo come sede della DUCC-IT
<warp10> Al 99% la data sarà quella del 1-2 giugno prossimi
<warp10> La fase organizzativa si svolgerà tutta su una Mailing list di gna.org
<warp10> che è su: https://mail.gna.org/listinfo/ducc-it
<warp10> è territorio neutrale tra le tre organizzazioni coinvolte, e se non sbaglio c'è anche un wiki disponibile
<warp10> chi vuole partecipare all'organizzazione, si iscriva
<warp10> nei prossimi giorni ci scrivo una mail per aprire le danze
<warp10> domande?
<Gwaihir> warp10, c'è qualcuno del Fermo LUG che abbia un po' di tempo/voglia per mettere mano al sito del ducc-it su gna?
<warp10> #action warp10 scrive crosspostone a ML DUCC-IT, -gruppi, Debian, FermoLUG entro settimana
<meetingology> ACTION: warp10 scrive crosspostone a ML DUCC-IT, -gruppi, Debian, FermoLUG entro settimana
<warp10> Gwaihir: penso di sì, ché ha bisogno di una svecchiata
<warp10> #info l'UDS è il 6-9 maggio a Oackland
<Gwaihir> warp10, ha bisogno di essere messo in piedi del tutto...
<warp10> Gwaihir: non c'era già qualcosa?
<warp10> Gwaihir: aspetta, mi confondo con le robe del FSUG
<Gwaihir> warp10, no no, non quello dello FSUG
<Gwaihir> su gna abbiamo dello spazio web
<Gwaihir> possiamo mettere tutto lì volendo, ma c'è da farlo da zero mi sa...
<warp10> Gwaihir: un wordpress scemo ci si può mettere?
<Gwaihir> warp10, bisognerebbe controllare... non so cosa possiamo caricare, ma non credo ci possiamo mettere quello che vogliamo
<warp10> Gwaihir: ti va di dare un'occhiata e vedere se si può andare un po' oltre le pagine statiche?
<peppe84> Una pagina wiki come la scorsa volta su w.u-it.org?
<Gwaihir> warp10, sì, aggiungi un action
<warp10> #action Gwaihir controlla caratteristiche tecniche del sito su gna.org
<meetingology> ACTION: Gwaihir controlla caratteristiche tecniche del sito su gna.org
<warp10> peppe84: l'ideale sarebbe mettere tutto su un luogo "neutrale"
<warp10> peppe84: poi se non c'è possibilità magari vediamo se il LUG può aiutare
<Gwaihir> peppe84, anche, ma volevamo qualche cosa di super partes
<warp10> Altre domande?
<warp10> #topic Riunione con i vari team di Ubuntu-it, una volta al mese
<peppe84> Si: logisticamente riesce a fare tutto il LUG o han bisogno di una mano?
<warp10> Gwaihir: vuoi introdurre?
<Gwaihir> warp10, sì certo
<warp10> peppe84: sicuramente un po' di aiuto serve, ne riparleremo sulla ML della DUCC-IT su gna.org, credo
<warp10> (quindi iscriviti :))
<warp10> Gwaihir: ok, vai
<Gwaihir> è un'idea "rubata" dal Community Council internazionale, per ravvivare un po' la comunità
<Gwaihir> vorremo provare a introdurre dei check-up a scadenza mensile per i vari gruppi della comunità
<Gwaihir> durante la riunione pubblica su IRC, viene dedicato un 15 minuti delle riunione per parlare un po' con i vari team della comunità
<Gwaihir> un check-up per sapere come va, quali problemi ci sono e che cosa il Consiglio possa fare per aiutare
<xdatap1> buona idea
<Gwaihir> verrà stabilito un calendario con le varie "chiamate" in cui almeno un rappresentate per gruppo dovrebbe presentarsi
<Gwaihir> questo è l'idea, domande?
<warp10> Gwaihir: come vogliamo organizzare il calendario?
<Gwaihir> warp10, se facciamo come il Community Council, lo decide il Consiglio, a rotazione un team alla volta per ogni riunione pubblica
<warp10> Gwaihir: +1. Ordine alfabetico?
<xdatap1> si va. +1
<Gwaihir> warp10, sì
<warp10> Ok, facciamo un voto, che é tanto che volevo aprirlo
<warp10> #vote Un team convocato per ogni riunione pubblica, in ordine alfabetico a rotazione
<meetingology> Please vote on: Un team convocato per ogni riunione pubblica, in ordine alfabetico a rotazione
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<warp10> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from warp10
<l3on> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from l3on
<xdatap1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from xdatap1
<Gwaihir> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Gwaihir
<totopalma> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from totopalma
<warp10> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Un team convocato per ogni riunione pubblica, in ordine alfabetico a rotazione
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<warp10> Altre domande?
<warp10> #topic Healthcheck dell'Ufficio stampa
<warp10> In breve, il consiglio ha intenzione di riattivare un po' l'Ufficio Stampa, portandolo come progetto che riferisce direttamente al Consiglio stesso piuttosto che al gruppo promo, e con un focus più fissato sulle questioni della nostra comunità
<warp10> Siccome attualmente l'US è gestito da Flavia soltanto, stiamo cercando un paio di altre persone per affiancarla
<warp10> poco altro da dire, appena avremo qualche decisione in merito ne discuteremo in una prossima riunione
<warp10> Domande?
<Gwaihir> sinceramente non c'ho pensato molto... forse converrebbe fare una riunione con il Consiglio e tutto l'ufficio stampa
<Gwaihir> per capire meglio la situazione e le esigenze
<l3on> è necessario però che gli amministratori del gruppo siano presenti
<warp10> +1 ad entrambi
<l3on> bisognerebbe quindi trovare una data "comune", magari un doodle "allargato" ?
<warp10> #action l3on prepara un doodle per fissare un incontro Consiglio - Ufficio Stampa
<meetingology> ACTION: l3on prepara un doodle per fissare un incontro Consiglio - Ufficio Stampa
<peppe84> Non mi sembra ne sian rimasti tanti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/UbuntuUfficioStampa
<peppe84> Sbaglio? 
<Dolasilla> se non erro, anche Monia aveva iniziato a fare qualcosa per l'ufficio stampa
<warp10> #info l3on è severamente ammonito per la distrazione dimostrata durante il meeting
<warp10> Dolasilla: vero. Ma la situazione è un po' caotica, bisogna capire bene chi è dentro e chi no
<Dolasilla> yep
<peppe84> il dubbio che mi viene, in generale, è come distinguere un comunicato che viene da questo gruppo e le notizie che escon fuori dal sito web?
<peppe84> cioè: è necessario marcare delle differenze? 
<warp10> peppe84: più che altro si tratta di attività diverse
<peppe84> in fondo scrivendo nella sezione notizie del sito la gente la crede come una posizione ufficiale della nostra comunità.
<warp10> peppe84: il target che vogliamo dare all'Ufficio Stampa è su un livello diverso da newsletter e gruppo promo in generale
<xdatap1> poi c'è una differenza sostanziale
<peppe84> warp10, d'accordo parlo della percezione verso l'esterno.
<xdatap1> che il comunicato stampa viene preparato per essere inviato ai media
<Dolasilla> peppe84, l'ufficio stampa dovrebbe più che altro occuparsi di comunicati e relazioni coi giornali
<xdatap1> e successivamente viene messo nel sito
<xdatap1> quindi, sul sito lo distinguerai perché c'è scritto "comunicato stampa"
<xdatap1> ma quando esce sul sito gli organi di informazione ce l'hanno già
<peppe84> xdatap1, ecco, adesso è più chiaro :-) il target quindi è diverso.
<xdatap1> in pratica, il comunicato serve per far parlare gli altri di noi
<xdatap1> parola a warp10 
<warp10> Altre domande?
<warp10> #topic Varie ed eventuali
<warp10> #action l3on prepara un calendario condiviso per la comunità
<meetingology> ACTION: l3on prepara un calendario condiviso per la comunità
<warp10> così nessuno si scorda gli appuntamenti :)
<xdatap1> grazie l3on !
<l3on> e de che... -_-''
<warp10> Qualcuno ha qualcosa da discutere?
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: vai
<PaoloRotolo> Grazie. Io e Dario, stavo discutendo via mail riguardo il futuro del progetto noisiamoubuntu
<PaoloRotolo> il blog è ospitato su posterous, che però è una piattaforma abbastanza giovane
<PaoloRotolo> senza possibilità di personalizzazioni vari
<PaoloRotolo> abbiamo inoltre riscontrato un po' di bug, anche gravi
<PaoloRotolo> pensavamo: è possibile portare il blog delle interviste su una sezione dedicata sul nostro sito?
<l3on> potremmo usare il sito
<PaoloRotolo> Avremmo così una gestione unificata (il gruppo web) e anche lo stile grafico sarebbe coerente con il resto del portale
<l3on> basterebbe aggiungere una "categoria", nulla di complesso.
<l3on> il problema del sito sono gli accessi
<l3on> in questo momento hanno accesso al sito gli ubuntu-it-member e il gruppo newsletter
<l3on> bastarebbe aggiungere magari un altra acl per il gruppo noisiamoubuntu
<l3on> che però andrebbe creato su LP
<l3on> tuttavia, se siete già in quelle categorie (member e newsletter) è già tutto fatto
<l3on> basta solo aggiugnere la categoria alle News
<l3on> in conclusione: ok da parte mia per il sito.
<PaoloRotolo> ottimo allora.  C'è però un'altra questione, già all'inizio del progetto avevamo pensato a qualcosa di separato poichè i vari post riguardavano una categoria diversa: non ubuntu, ma gli utenti che usano ubuntu
<l3on> no purtroppo "ci incasinerebbe troppo". O ci mettiamo tutto assieme oppure bisognerebbe trovare un altro "portale"
<PaoloRotolo> sarebbe possibile una pagina separata tipo dietro le quinte (perchè no, con i feed nella sezione news)
<l3on> io non ce lo vedo male in mezzo alle altre news...
<PaoloRotolo> ah, l3on mi ha già risposto
<l3on> PaoloRotolo, ma magari di questo possiamo parlarne con il gruppo web direttamente ;)
<PaoloRotolo> +1 :)
<l3on> scrivi pure una mail al gruppo nei prossimi giorni così configuriamo il tutto. :)
<warp10> #action PaoloRotolo scrive al gruppo web per questione noisiamoubuntu
<meetingology> ACTION: PaoloRotolo scrive al gruppo web per questione noisiamoubuntu
<PaoloRotolo> ok, grazie
<warp10> Qualcun'altro ha qualcos'altro da discutere?
<warp10> Bon, grazie a tutti e buonanotte
<warp10> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Feb 13 21:36:16 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-02-13-20.40.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-02-13-20.40.html
<l3on> #action warp10 cambia nome in scaricabarile10
<l3on> azz... troppo tardi .. :/&
<warp10> l3on: o,/
<PaoloRotolo> warp10, ci sono anche le info nel log :P
<warp10> PaoloRotolo: e ti dispiace?
<PaoloRotolo> warp10, per me no. Forse l3on un po' :P
<xdatap1> ciao a tutti
<Gwaihir> ciao!
<l3on> ciao a tutti! :)
<PaoloRotolo> ciao!
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-02-13
<sdvogo> sono collegato con il telefono
